# Help please: pas moyen d'utiliser mon iMac 27 late 2012 comme moniteur pour mon PC lattop



## ZeDuke (9 Novembre 2017)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je poste mon message dans cette section, car c'est peut être plus adapté. Voilà, je me tourne vers vous, car cela fait maintenant 48h00 que je galère sur mon problème, sans trouver de solution... 

Voilà, j'ai un iMac 27" (late 2012) sur mon bureau, que je souhaiterais pouvoir utiliser de temps en temps (essentiellement pour un de mes ados) comme un moniteur pour son portable PC. 

Je me suis donc penché sur le mode affichage cible, et j'ai acheté le cordon Thunderbolt 2 de chez Apple (45€ les 2 mètres, une aubaine...) puisque le portable PC en est également pourvu.

Voici d'ailleurs les sorties du portable en question:






J'ai donc branché le cable Thunderbolt sur la sortie Mini displayport du PC et sur un des deux ports thunderbolt de l'iMac. Mais rien ne se passe quand j'appuie sur "CMD + F2" sur le Mac, et sur le PC, aucun écran externe n'est détecté... 

Avez vous une idée? Peut être la solution serait de passer par le port Thunderbolt 3?

Un très grand merci par avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## r e m y (9 Novembre 2017)

Voir la page dédiée sur le site support d'Apple
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204592

Cette page semble dire que ce mode d'affichage cible ne fonctionne qu'avec un Mac relié à l'iMac... Apple n'indique pas que ça puisse fonctionner avec un PC, peut-être est -ce juste un oubli, mais peut-être pas. Il est possible que les 2 systèmes d'exploitation des 2 ordinateurs doivent communiquer entre eux pour que l'affichage cible fonctionne. Il est en effet bien précisé que l'affichage ne s'active qu'après l'ouverture de session sur le Mac branché à l'iMac. (Alors qu'avec un ecran "normal", l'affichage sur l'écran est effectif dès l'allumage). 

Quoi qu'il en soit, pour un iMac de 2012,  il faut relier les 2 Mac avec un câble thunderbolt2-thunderbolt2 (donc pas de mini display port, ni d'un côté ni de l'autre). 
Votre PC, c'est un port Thunderbolt ou Mini DisplayPort dont il dispose?


----------



## ZeDuke (9 Novembre 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Voir la page dédiée sur le site support d'Apple
> https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204592
> 
> Cette page semble dire que ce mode d'affichage cible ne fonctionne qu'avec un Mac relié à l'iMac... Apple n'indique pas que ça puisse fonctionner avec un PC, peut-être est -ce juste un oubli, mais peut-être pas. Il est possible que les 2 systèmes d'exploitation des 2 ordinateurs doivent communiquer entre eux pour que l'affichage cible fonctionne. Il est en effet bien précisé que l'affichage ne s'active qu'après l'ouverture de session sur le Mac branché à l'iMac. (Alors qu'avec un ecran "normal", l'affichage sur l'écran est effectif dès l'allumage).
> ...




Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse. 
Effectivement, le site d'Apple laisserait entendre que c'est une fonctionnalité exclusive entre mac... Mais certaines vidéos Youtube montrent des setups avec l'affichage d'un PC (et je parle bien d'un PC externe branché à l'iMac, pas simplement de Bootcamp).

Le problème, c'est que je pense que la sortie de mon PC est une mini displayport. Il dispose également d'une sortie Thunderbolt, mais au nouveau format (idem USB C). Et je n'arrive pas à trouver de cables Thunderbolt 3 vers Thunderbolt 2...


----------



## r e m y (9 Novembre 2017)

Il faut tenter avec l'adaptateur thunderbolt3-thunderbolt2 peut-être...
https://www.apple.com/fr/shop/product/MMEL2ZM/A/adaptateur-thunderbolt-3-usb-c-vers-thunderbolt-2 sur lequel tu branches le câble thunderbolt2-thunderbolt2


----------



## ZeDuke (9 Novembre 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Il faut tenter avec l'adaptateur thunderbolt3-thunderbolt2 peut-être...
> https://www.apple.com/fr/shop/product/MMEL2ZM/A/adaptateur-thunderbolt-3-usb-c-vers-thunderbolt-2 sur lequel tu branches le câble thunderbolt2-thunderbolt2



Pour ne rien te cacher, je l'avais vu, mais la lecture des commentaires (tu remarqueras la note désastreuse donnée par les acheteurs) m'a un peu refroidi. Déjà que j'ai mis 45€ dans le cable Thunderbolt, ça m'embêterait de mettre encore 60€ dans quelque chose qui a une assez forte chance de ne pas fonctionner).

C'est pourquoi je cherche des gens qui seraient parvenu à faire fonctionner leur PC sur leur iMac 27...

Mais encore merci pour le coup de main!


----------

